# Some Interesting Facts About Roses



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

Here are ten interesting facts about roses...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y4loB_UGxw8

​


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 16, 2014)

I have never succeeded in growing roses, although I would love to.

Pretty Seabreeze , thanks


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Slowly but surely over the years I have learned more and more about growing roses.  Had a lot of fun filling the vineyard with them.  They can be labor intensive but actually easy if cared for regularly.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 17, 2014)

_Love the Juliet Rose  i used to have some beautiful roses in my garden, sadly where i am now they don't like the humidity or being in pots_


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here are ten interesting facts about roses...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y4loB_UGxw8
> 
> View attachment 5990​



Not sure what happened but I got a guy on a yacht?  I will tell you the yellow Rose is my fave of all, I do have a pic of one I took a couple years ago, not yellow darn it, but thought it stood out from the rest:

LOL, now that I see it again, it looked better to me 2 years ago, LOL, oh well


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 17, 2014)

I love roses. (Or at least the old-fashioned scented hybrid tea roses.) So beautiful and so evocative ... 

And in the language of flowers whatever you want to say, nothing says it like a rose...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got to go through The Rose Gardens in Portland, and also Buchart Gardens BC, but the ones I loved the most were my grandmothers  I can still smell them


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Roses continue to be a universal favorite. They grow wonderfully in Ireland and the UK.

[h=2]*BELFAST*[/h]

​[h=2]*BELFAST ROSE WEEK*[/h]The  scent of success was in the air as the winners of Belfast’s world famous Rose Week were announced.Ten winners from across the globe stepped up to collect their awards yesterday as their lovingly cultivated roses won them worldwide recognition.The International Rose Trials were taking place as part of Belfast’s Rose Week, which concludes this Sunday.Judges from England, Scotland, Ireland, Italy, Belgium and the Netherlands have spent the past week nosing around the rose gardens at Sir Thomas and Lady Dixon Park, where the competition flowers are on display.It was a difficult decision as the gardens are blooming with roses, looking all the more beautiful in the summer sunshine.But yesterday the lucky varieties were announced – among them were winners from the USA, Germany, Denmark, the Netherlands and New Zealand.Among the Northern Ireland winners, sixth generation rose breeder Colin Dickson said he was “absolutely delighted” to pick up his prize.His family have reached their 175th anniversary of breeding roses and the Rebecca Mary variety, which he won the award for, was specially commissioned by an English doctor for his wife’s 40th birthday.Mr Dickson said his client would be happy to see his variety win such a prize.Speaking about the rose – which won the Department of Agriculture and Rural Development Award for the best cluster flowered variety – he said: “It’s a slightly late flowering rose, so it was quite a surprise to win, although it is a great rose.“We’re absolutely delighted, and delighted for the family as well.”Belfast Lord Mayor Niall O Donnghaile said this year’s Rose Week had been “better than ever”.“It’s great to see people of all ages taking advantage of one of our premier parks,” he said.“People from all over the world come to enjoy our fabulous rose garden, and I know the international judges were very impressed by the high standard.”BackgroundBelfast Rose Week was first established in 1975 as a way to involve the public in the roses at the Sir Thomas and Lady Dixon Park. It was particularly aimed at families and children. Music and entertainment events were used to promote it. The rose trials were set up by rose breeder Sam McGredy in 1966, in conjunction with the Rose Society of Northern Ireland which supplies the judges. The local judges contribute 80% of the votes cast, and the remaining 20% is decided by international judges.​[h=3]

[/h]BELFAST ROSE WEEKWinning rose. “Rebecca Mary” is now available from our web site.For details of all our current roses, see our extensive web site.Over 1000 varieties to choose from​[h=2]*www.countrygardenroses.co.uk*[/h]

PUBLISHED IN: 

ROSE NEWS
	 ON JULY 15, 2011 AT 9:36 AM  LEAVE A COMMENT 






[h=2]ROSE OF THE WEEK[/h]


[h=2]*ALTISSIMO*[/h][h=2]*(Delmur)*[/h]Climbing Rose  10ft-15ft.   1966.This is an excellent climbing rose for walls and fences and to train up a pillar or on a pergola.The saucer shaped scented blooms are fairly large, about 5ins across  with about 7 petals, and open wide to show yellow stamens.A rich and bright deep scarlet, becoming crimson, they repeat flower throughout the summer and autumn against a background of large dark leaves.The plant grows vigorously with stiff branching stems to the average height one expects of a climber  10ft-15ft though it is apt to flower high unless it is trained to the horizontal.The flowers, which may appear one to a stem, are more often borne several together in wide clusters which explains why this variety can be described by the Royal National Rose Society as a Cluster-Flowered Climber, and by the American Rose Society as a Large Flowered Climber.‘Altissimo’   Italian for ‘in the highest’ is an appropriate name for this climber which has won numerous awards around the world.Scented.One of our favourite climbers.Royal National Rose Society Award Of Garden Merit 1993Also known as ‘Sublimely Single’   &   ‘Altus’Bred by Delbard. France. 1966.Details of all our roses are available on our web site.Over 1000 varietiesof roses to choose from.​[h=2]*www.countrygardenroses.co.uk*[/h]


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 18, 2014)

My favorite flower.  Forget diamonds.  I still remember my first love.  His godmother used to get a beautiful bouquet of red roses from a man whenever they dated and he would steal one rose, wrap it with aluminum paper and come to pick me up and drive me to college.  I treasured it as if he had given me his heart to hold.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> My favorite flower.  Forget diamonds.  I still remember my first love.  His godmother used to get a beautiful bouquet of red roses from a man whenever they dated and he would steal one rose, wrap it with aluminum paper and come to pick me up and drive me to college.  I treasured it as if he had given me his heart to hold.


Beautiful story I remember my first love, but I don't recall him ever bringing me a flower/rose  But he was it for me, never met another I felt was a better match I cherish every memory


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lovely Gael, how that makes me want to visit Ireland  Well it could happen, and if nothing else, dreams come in real handy


----------



## nan (Mar 18, 2014)

We have a border of roses around  our front garden, they very rarely get watered  and always bloom beautifully in Autumn and Spring,I do prune them when I think of it and don't really feed them all that often, they are a very forgiving  plant and are very hard to kill and ours are growing in very hard dry ground.
My avatar is one of them, but my favorite is growing in our back  garden, it is a Pierre de Ronsard  climbing rose.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been so lucky in the past with flower gardens Nan.  I've had only small, and very few flowers, but I tend to plant them and let them go their way and I had some real beauties.    I also used to have a lot of Climatis I loves, purple, and an Oriental Plum I looked forward to it's blooming every year!! I miss it the most I think


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

forgot I had these two, taken the same day as the orange one up above:


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> My favorite flower.  Forget diamonds.  I still remember my first love.  His godmother used to get a beautiful bouquet of red roses from a man whenever they dated and he would steal one rose, wrap it with aluminum paper and come to pick me up and drive me to college.  I treasured it as if he had given me his heart to hold.



NO wonder you love roses!:love_heart:


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

nan said:


> We have a border of roses around  our front garden, they very rarely get watered  and always bloom beautifully in Autumn and Spring,I do prune them when I think of it and don't really feed them all that often, they are a very forgiving  plant and are very hard to kill and ours are growing in very hard dry ground.
> My avatar is one of them, but my favorite is growing in our back  garden, it is a Pierre de Ronsard  climbing rose.



What lovely variety have you there in your avatar, Nan?


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> forgot I had these two, taken the same day as the orange one up above:
> 
> 
> View attachment 6019View attachment 6020



Gorgeous, Denise!!!


----------



## nan (Mar 20, 2014)

Gael,I think the rose in my avatar is a Pierre De Ronsard that hasn't quite opened fully, its quite a while ago that I took that photo so not real sure.


----------



## Ina (Mar 26, 2014)

Are there any roses that like partial sun and shade, that would grow in the Houston, Texas area?


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

Because I have sun poisoning and I can't tolerate the heat, I can't do my regular puttering around in my garden, and I miss the regular exercise gardening provided. I have an area outside my front door, but it has a shady areas and partial sun light, and I thought I could do some rose gardening in the early mornings. I've always grown veggies or indoor houseplants.

Does anyone know of any roses that will grow under these condition.
I so miss taking care of a garden so much that I thought I like to try a rose garden.Any ideas are welcome. :magnify:


----------



## nan (Mar 30, 2014)

Ina you might like to have a look at these links, our weather her in South Aus is temperate, with a few humid days, and sometimes the rose bushes get black spot from the humidity, but you can spray them with 50/50 milk and water which helps to get rid of it.

   www.heirloomroses.com/care/shade-tolerant-roses/

homeguides.sfgate.com/roses-grow-well-hot-humid-weather-28392.html 

www.rose-gardening-made-easy.com/roses-texas.html 


I hope these links  work  for you


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

Nan thanks for the links, I bound to find a few varieties that could grow in garden. I mothering plants. :love_heart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 30, 2014)

Ina said:


> Are there any roses that like partial sun and shade, that would grow in the Houston, Texas area?


I am not a rose expert, Ina, but I have had good luck with the Rosa Rugosa rose. It is almost like a wild rose, but fuller, and seems to grow in just about any conditions. It blooms a pretty pink color, and will spread into a hedge if you want it to. 
The rose hips are large, and one of the best for vitamin C content, so if you let them go to seed, you can use those for tea or rose hip jam in the fall.
I order from directgardening.com , and they have several catalogs that you can also ask for, and they will send them out early every spring.

http://www.directgardening.com/detail.asp?ProductID=6661


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 30, 2014)

_That's a beautiful rose HFL, i love the single petal roses_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely roses Nwlady and Happyflowerlady!  HFL, you're smart to use the rose hips for health, I used to buy them as a supplement.


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

HFL, Thanks for the info and web site. I'll see how many I can afford, and try them first. I've got a gardenia, (spelling), bush growing in the shade/partial sun area. Young Michael fenced in a 40' X 25' area just last December for my birthday. He wanted me to be able to get outside with my little yorkie, and still keep the three big dogs out. A good memory I'll always cherish.:rockon:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> The rose hips are large, and one of the best for vitamin C content, so if you let them go to seed, you can use those for tea or rose hip jam in the fall.



Here's some tips for harvesting and preparation of rose hips, if anyone's interested...



> A 'how to' article on the harvesting and preparation of rose hips for maximum health benefits.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

"Knock Out Roses" are pretty hard and easy.


----------

